# Sniffers?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not yet, but possibly in the future! Everyone at my training club who takes the class raves about how fun it is. Glad you're having fun with your pup


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It’s in our future too. It’s extremely popular here and even hard to get into classes or trials. 

Some of the women who are instructors work with the police for tracking etc. and some use their dogs for undercover work at large gatherings outside like fairs and concerts to find drugs. If their dog alerts they call the police they work with and describe the person. The people with drugs had no idea that elderly lady who walked a spoo past them was the one who detected the drugs and alerted the police.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar that is an amazing story!

I don't do scent work separately, but both of my dogs understand scent discrimination very well in the context of obedience. They both also have tracking foundations. 

I think these are great activities for dogs since they are all about the nose knowing and giving the dogs the independence and confidence to do something with/for us that we can't really help show them. It's all about the dog doing what it does best, to use its nose.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, I thought it was wonderful too. They walk through the crowds undetected helping to keep crowded events safe. They are teamed with the police working the event. They look like the average older person you usually see at a dog training club - they don't look anything like police or undercover agents.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Oh my gosh that is so great! What a wonderful way to put that training to use. I love that idea! It is amazing the sense of smell for the dog. We train with a guy that works for the sheriff department and has his dog and does all the K9 training and does this on the side. It is most definitely popular as he is booked and as far as trials etc all of them here have long wait lists as well. It is fun to learn your dog and how they communicate with you to let you know they have found the scent. I have been wanting to get involved in a dog sport and am super happy I have found this! Looking forward to continuing to learn.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have done both scentwork and tracking, can't recommend them enough!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We have scent work classes two towns west of us. Hmm, Noelle likes sniffing for stuff. Hmm, I bet she would love this. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Skylar, what a great idea to use dogs in crowds like that! 

I hope to do scent work with Zoe eventually, but right now the plate is full with conformation and agility. Our obedience club does offer scent work - and many other things. I am really fortunate to live in a place where there are lots of dog sport opportunities. I just found out that some folks are developing dock-diving here! That's a bit weird since water is pretty scarce.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

We have dock diving locally and I tried it once when my boy was younger and he sunk like a rock the first time and scared the daylights out of me! Sheer panic! lol He had not swam previously and he didnt jump they were just introducing him to the pool because the first thing they teach them is how to get out via the ramp well he slipped off the ramp and down he went! I decided that wasnt the sport for us lol plus I keep him in a pretty long coat and the work to get that all dried and combed out after was a bit much for me too. He has swam since and he didnt sink thank goodness but we canoe with him and he does always wear a life vest  over protective mom here I know.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Mvinotime said:


> We have dock diving locally and I tried it once when my boy was younger and he sunk like a rock the first time and scared the daylights out of me! Sheer panic! lol He had not swam previously and he didnt jump they were just introducing him to the pool because the first thing they teach them is how to get out via the ramp well he slipped off the ramp and down he went! I decided that wasnt the sport for us lol plus I keep him in a pretty long coat and the work to get that all dried and combed out after was a bit much for me too. He has swam since and he didnt sink thank goodness but we canoe with him and he does always wear a life vest [emoji6] over protective mom here I know.




I don’t think it is overprotective for adults, children, and dogs to always wear a life vest in a canoe, even if they have demonstrated good swimming abilities. 

When things go wrong on the water, they can go really wrong, really fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

